# Der neue Feeder-Blog



## Allround-Fischer (24. August 2011)

Hi leute,
hierr könnt ihr alles übers feedern reinschreiben was ihr wisst und was ihr wissen wollt
LG Allround-Fischer


----------



## Hannoi1896 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

Mit der Feederrute kann man Brassen fangen.


----------



## backermann (25. August 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

Rotaugen auch


----------



## klappe (25. August 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

aber man braucht dafür köder und einen haken-möglichst spitz#6


----------



## Downbeat (25. August 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

`n guter Köder sind Maden


----------



## Obi Wan (25. August 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

Erstmal sollte man die passende rute und rolle haben auf der rolle sollte schnur sein ach pinkis sind auch top köder


----------



## Bentham (25. August 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

Futterkörbe braucht man auch.


----------



## Allround-Fischer (26. August 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

toll für diese zahlreichen antworten nur irgendiwe,
finde ich sollte dieser blog  genauer sein und nicht nur so was wie momentan, ich dachte schon eher an top-stellen, gute futter-mixturen, gutes eq, gute köder, selbstgemachte test von etw. zum feedern, etc und usw.|supergri 
freue mich auf  neue antworten.
LG Allround-Fischer

P.S.: ich selbst suche ein gutes futter

P.P.S.: In dem zielgewässer sind viele satzkarpfen (1kg - 5kg), einge Rotaugen/Rotfedern ( max. 25cm) und n paar Brassen ( max. 25cm), außerdem ist es nicht sehr krautreich und es ist an den tiefsten stellen denke ich mal ist es ca. 4m tief


----------



## siloaffe (26. August 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*



Allround-Fischer schrieb:


> toll für diese zahlreichen antworten nur irgendiwe,
> finde ich sollte dieser blog  genauer sein und nicht nur so was wie momentan, ich dachte schon eher an top-stellen, gute futter-mixturen, gutes eq, gute köder, selbstgemachte test von etw. zum feedern, etc und usw.|supergri
> freue mich auf  neue antworten.
> LG Allround-Fischer
> ...



Hey Allround-Fischer|wavey:


Dann sag doch einfach "Ich will eure Tricks,Kniffe,Rezepte....|uhoh:" 

Nen Vorschlag zur Güte Schreib nen vernünftigen Bericht#4 in dem du deine Methode vorstellst und an dem wir und orientieren können. |kopfkrat

Dann bekommste du mit sicherheit den ein oder anderen guten Rat...... :m

Aber auf die Tour "schreibt hier eure Methodern und Kniffe rein" wirste nicht weit kommen das haben schon viele versucht. |rolleyes

LG Markus#h


----------



## Bentham (26. August 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*



Allround-Fischer schrieb:


> P.S.: ich selbst suche ein gutes futter
> 
> P.P.S.: In dem zielgewässer sind viele satzkarpfen (1kg - 5kg), einge Rotaugen/Rotfedern ( max. 25cm) und n paar Brassen ( max. 25cm), außerdem ist es nicht sehr krautreich und es ist an den tiefsten stellen denke ich mal ist es ca. 4m tief



Das ist doch der springende Punkt. Wir haben hier ein Forum und keinen Blog... Wenn du sowas erfahren möchtest, dann mach am besten einen Thread mit aussagekräftigem Titel und Text auf!


----------



## omnimc (26. August 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

Feedern ist lustig, mit kleiner spitze siehts aus als wäre ein wal dran.


.


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (26. August 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*



Allround-Fischer schrieb:


> P.S.: ich selbst suche ein gutes futter
> 
> P.P.S.: In dem zielgewässer sind viele satzkarpfen (1kg - 5kg), einge Rotaugen/Rotfedern ( max. 25cm) und n paar Brassen ( max. 25cm), außerdem ist es nicht sehr krautreich und es ist an den tiefsten stellen denke ich mal ist es ca. 4m tief


 guck doch mal hier 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=150704 
da haste rezepte ohne ende und wegen eq einfach mal stöbern. gibt genug threads...


----------



## Hannoi1896 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

Ich hab gute Erfahrungen an Unterwasserbergen sammeln können.


----------



## baeumle (26. August 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

Servus mal,

such dir ne Stelle im Gewässer die zum Rest grob in der Tiefe abweicht(Löcher oder Erhöhungen).
Dazu einfach einen Körb von 20-30g anknoten und werfen. Wenn der Korb aufs Wasser trifft, beginnst du zu zählen bis er am Grund angekommen ist. Geht ganz gut wenn man kein Echolot hat oder es nicht erlaubt ist.
Hast du ne Stelle gefunden, ziehst du den Korb über den Boden um zu schauen ob es Hänger an der Stelle hat, hats keine, Schnur in den Spulenclip einhängen.

Futter anmachen. Ich nimm nur noch 50% Paniermehl und 50% Legemehl( Kanal 5-6m Tiefe) von der ZG, dazu noch etwas Brasem vom Marcel v.
Mit dem Paniermehl steuer ich wie schnell sich das Futter aus dem Korb löst. Mehr Paniermehl = mehr Bindung. Das Legemehln hat sehr viele aktive Partikel die ne schöne Wolke beim auflösen ergeben.
Alles gut im trockenen Zustand vermischen. Dann gibts du unter ständigem mischen nach und nach Wasser dazu, bis du Ballen mit einer Hand formen kannst, diesen aber wieder einfach zwischen den Händen zerreiben kannst. Nun das Futter sieben um eine bessere Textur des Futters zu erreichen. Für 10-20 min stehen lassen. 

Jetzt die Endkontrolle des Futters, wenn es zu trocken ist(ist es wahrscheinlich) wieder etwas Wasser dazu geben und erneut sieben.

Nun kannst du Lebendfutter wie z.B. Maden dazu geben oder Partikel wie z.B. Hanf, Dosenmais, Pellets oder Weizen.

Wirf den Platz mit gefülltem Futterkorb 5-20 mal an, lass den Korb ne Minute liegen damit das Futter sich rauslöst.

Jetzt kannst du ein Vorfach einschlaufen mit beködertem Haken wieder auf deinen Futterplatz werfen und VIEL SPASS...

Wenns auf Karpfen gehen soll bis 15 Pfund;

Rute: Feeder 100g WG 3-3,90m Länge
Rolle: 3000er 
Schnur: 22er 
Vorfach: 20er ca. 50cm lang
Haken: 6-14er dickdrahtige Öhrhaken
Körbe: 10-40g je nach Entfernung und Tiefe
Köder: Maden, Würmer, Dosenmais, Brotflocke, Miniboilies 6-10mm usw....
Montagen: Seitenarm, Schlaufenmontage oder als Bolt mit nem Saftyclip.

So long Jörg


----------



## Allround-Fischer (27. August 2011)

*AW: Suche und gebe gute Tipps/Tricks*

DANKE!!!!!
genau soo hab ich mir das vorgestellt!!!!!
LG Allround-Fischer:vik:





__________________________________________________________________________

#6Jeder Angeltag ohne Fisch ist besser alls ein Arbeitstag mit arbeit|supergri


----------



## Obi Wan (28. August 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

an top-stellen, gute futter-mixturen, gutes eq, gute köder, selbstgemachte test von etw. zum Feedern, etc und usw.|supergri 


Was meinst du was manche leute hier "nur" am futter getestet, probiert und ausgegeben  haben und du kommst daher und willst schon mal alles ins nest gelegt bekommen und dann noch die stelle und wann und auf welche weite man angeln muß irgendwann muß dieser wahnsinn doch mal ein ende nehmen!!!!!!!
Probier und teste selber erstmal bist du dann sicher das dich keiner anschwindelt und wenn du mal fragen zur montage und schnurklipp oder so zum feederangeln hast und das nicht in der suchfunktion findest bin ich und bestimmt ander user bereit dir dazu eine vernünftige antwort zu geben !!!
Gruß Dirk


----------



## strawinski (1. September 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

ich habe erst mit feedern angefangen..allerdings nehme ich die method feedern..also mit diesem besonderem blei und nem futterball wo der haken ins futter reingedrückt wird. habe das paarmal probiert, ohne anfüttern..es geht echt gut. man merkt auch das man größere fische, vor allem karpfen ran bekommt. das schöne ist, weil der haken versteckt ist, kann man den futterball ins kraut werfen....


----------



## Kanalo Emser (1. September 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

Nabend,

Feedern ist wie jede andere Angelei auch! Man muss halt nen bissel rumprobieren, bevor man es richtig geschaltet hat.
Ich gehe, abgesehen von der KöFi-Angelei an der Stellfischrute, eigentlich nur pickern und feedern, seit bestimmt 12 Jahren.

Und jetzt mal speziell auf den D-E-K bezogen, ganz selten erwischt man nen Tag, da läuft es super. Dann fängt es meist an mit kleinen Rotaugen, geht über große Augen bis 40 cm weiter und nach einer kurzen Pause stellen sich dann oftmals die kleineren Brassen ein, die dann immer größer werden. Die größte die ich dieses Jahr am Band hatte war gute 63 cm, nachts um halb 3.
Aber viel öfter geht nur wenig bis garnix. Und das liegt dann ganz sicher ned daran wie oder wo ich angel. Und auch ned daran, das es mir an Erfahrung mangelt.

Allerdings, wenn man nichtmal nen richtigen gezielten Wurf hinbekommt, oder sein Futter z.B. mit einer Konsistenz von Silikon mischt, wird das wahrscheinlich nie wirklich was werden. Und dat kann man halt nur durch testen und hin- und her-probieren lernen. Ganz sicher nicht hier im Forum.

Gruß, Rob


----------



## Obi Wan (4. September 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

Allerdings, wenn man nichtmal nen richtigen gezielten Wurf hinbekommt, oder sein Futter z.B. mit einer Konsistenz von Silikon mischt, wird das wahrscheinlich nie wirklich was werden. Und dat kann man halt nur durch testen und hin- und her-probieren lernen. Ganz sicher nicht hier im Forum.

Gruß, Rob[/QUOTE]


:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## winne77 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

@ baeumle
Also "Legemehl" ist unterschiedlich, es gibt verschiedene Zusammensetzungen,          die wichtigsten Unterscheidungen sind "Alleinfutter" und Legemehl als "Ergänzungsfutter"
Im Alleinfutter sind noch grobe Partikel von körnern drinne im Mehl nicht.
Mich würde intressieren welches daste nimmst, hört sich intressant an.


----------



## baeumle (6. September 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

Servus winne77,

ich nehm das Alleinfutter, da ist Maisschrot und andere Sämereien mit im Mehl drin. Riecht richtig gut nussig wenn man es anmischt.

So long Jörg


----------



## winne77 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

Danke
Werd es mal testen.:m


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

Hab diese Woche meine Feeder bekommen und heute (am Baggerweiher) ausprobiert.

Montage:
Frei gleitender Einhänger mit vorbebleitem Futterkorb dran, Gummiperle, Wirbel, Vorfach (ca. 50cm) 14er Haken.
Köderosenmais, Mistwurm, Maden bzw Kombis.

Gebissen hat´s im Sekundentakt...
Fehlbissquote <<90%#q#q#q

Wenn ich den Futterkorb gegen ein 20er Birnenblei getauscht hab, hing jeder zweite Fisch...
Alles Rotaugen ca.15 bis 22cm
Hab vor ein paar Jahren (am Fluss) öfter gefeedert, da war´s ähnlich, aber nicht so extrem.

Da ich die Montage sonst nicht verändert hab, aber die Fische haken konnte, sobald ich das Blei montiert hatte, geh ich davon aus, daß der Futterkorb das Problem ist...

Was mach ich falsch???#c

Vor kurzem hab ich ab und zu die selbe Montage an einem anderen Weiher mit einer Quivertiprute gefischt, da hatte ich zwar nur alle halbe Stunde einen Biss, aber die Fische hingen dann zu fast 100%...

Hab überlegt es mit einer Schlaufenmontage zu versuchen, allerdings war es schon zu spät. Und sie ändert nicht, daß ich erst den Futterkorb bewegen muß, bevor der Anhieb durchringen kann.

Alternativ hab ich mir überlegt, die Schlaufenmontge asymetrisch zu binden, also eine lange Schnur, auf der der Feeder läuft und eine kurze , die den Anhieb durch bringt...

Was denkt Ihr darüber?
Oder gibt es einee andere Lösung für mein Problem?

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer 78


----------



## strawinski (9. September 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

ich habs nur so gesehen, das die feederer immer ein birnenblei dran hatten..wegen dem selbsthaken...anschlagen wird ja um so unsicherer, je weiter die montage draußen ist...


----------



## Downbeat (9. September 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*

"Fehlbissquote <<90%"

Was soll mir das sagen? Wahrscheinlich meinst du =90% oder?

Ich war am Dienstag mit 2 Ruten draussen und hatte zeitweise eine so hohe Fehlbissquote, dass ich auf Festbleimontage an der einen Rute umgestellt habe um mich voll auf die andere zu konzentrieren. 
Ab da gab`s dann max. nur noch 10% Fehlbisse.
Ich hab keinen Plan was im Moment los ist. Das selbe hatte ich letzte Woche mit den Barschen, immer kleine spitze Attacken und nur jeder 5te Fisch hing.


----------



## GandRalf (9. September 2011)

*AW: Der neue Feeder-Blog*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Alternativ hab ich mir überlegt, die Schlaufenmontge asymetrisch zu binden, also eine lange Schnur, auf der der Feeder läuft und eine kurze , die den Anhieb durch bringt...
> 
> Was denkt Ihr darüber?
> Oder gibt es einee andere Lösung für mein Problem?
> ...



*Nur so!*

Andererseits hast du beim Anschlag immer gegen den Korb zu arbeiten.


----------

